

Ask HN: What do you do to drive downloads to your iOS/Android app? - nahcub


======
sdernley
I don't do this as much as I should, but one thing I did that helped a bit was
have a wesbite for the app so if people are searching Google they can find out
about the app. It doesn't make huge differences in my case, but it has
certainly helped add another entry point for people.

